# When were you able to leave your maltese home for a long period of time?



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone! I have been MIA for a few months. 

As some of you know, I was planning on getting a puppy months ago, and then a medical crisis happened in my family which caused me to have to travel weekly-- not the best for a new puppy.

Anyway, we have been blessed with a miracle and I no longer am traveling home as much. Now I can invest time with a puppy and be there as they grow! :aktion033:

Question for those small dog owners who like to go out: 

At what age did you feel comfortable leaving your baby at home for a night out with friends or a guy, where you would come home late (like when the bar closes :innocent: ). Was it immediate? A few weeks? A year? What is ok and fair for the puppy developmentally?

I'd love to get feedback, as the only answers I have gotten are from big-dog owners, that need to be let outside.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You'll probably get a wide variety of answers. All are right - *based on your comfort level*. When I got Bonnie, I worked full time and left her alone for 10-11 hours at a time. Then I lost my job (9/11) and was home with her for a long time, first just vegging and then back to college part time, but she was never left for more than 3-4 hours. I got used to that, and as a result, don't like to leave her now for more than about 5 hours. I'm working again (YAY) and have a sitter come in around noon to feed her and play with her for a little while. It breaks up her day and eases my mind. Would she be alright alone all day? Probably. But, it makes me less stressed this way.

I know this really doesn't answer your question, but I hope it helps anyway!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi was 1 year old when we had to leave her ex-pen for 11 hours once. She has food, water, toys, peepad, bed. Gigi did fine, but she doesn't like to go potty in her cage and she doesn't eat/drink unless somebody is there with her(ie. my mom or me). So she waited all those hours to do those things!! Usually my mother came home for lunch, but that day she had to work an hour away AND I had to work late. I got Gigi at 5.5 months old and that was in the middle of my school year, and most of the time its between 1-5 hours a day. So she has been used to this sched since we had her.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila is 5.5 months. I've left her alone for 4-5 hours. When I'm gone for that long, I leave her in the bathroom, with things like the garbage/toilet brush/etc picked up so she can't get into them. I leave her with food, water, toys, her pad, her bed, and whatever shirt I wore to bed the night before. Most of the time when I get back, she hasn't used her pad or eaten, and she just slept on my shirt instead. If you're talking about going to a bar (so obviously, late hours), the pup would probably just sleep anyway. I'd just make sure any sort of hazard is moved so they can't hurt themselves and definitely work up to longer hours, starting with putting the pup in his crate/x-pen/bathroom for a few minutes at a time from day 1 if possible. Leila goes in her crate more or less daily for an hour or so for 'nap time' while I read or do something quiet, just so I can keep her used to it. 

I know some people have the luxury of being able to stay with their malts 24/7, but I don't think leaving them alone for a few hours a night or two a week is cruel or harmful. It's good for them to have a LITTLE independence, I think. As long as they're safe and have access to everything they need, I say go for it. 

Looking forward to seeing your new pup whenever he/she comes!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

By the way, someone mentioned an app like this a few weeks ago and I thought it was a cool idea. Not sure if you have a smart phone, but it's added peace of mind if you needed to leave for a while. 

iCam:

iCam brings video from home to the iPhone


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hate to leave my kids alone for a long period of time. Luckily I have a husband who is home most of the time, so that takes the stress off.

But when he's in the hospital, I go to work...stop home for maybe 20 minutes then off to the hospital...which is usually another 3 -4 hours.

sometimes i have a neighbor or my dad will come over to feed and play with them.

As long as the pup has a safe place to be, large enough to hold a bed, pee pee pad , food and water bowls, he/she should be fine. But I wouldn't want to make a regular habit of it. A dog needs your companionship. 

Especially the breeds who were bred just for companionship.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with some of the other posters, as long as they have water, food, toys, piddle pads etc...they'll be okay for a few hours...and as long as it isn't every single night. I would leave bisou in the kitchen with a babygate up, and her crate and all her things in there with her when I first got her (at 7months) up until around 10-11 months old, now I let her have the living room, foyer, kitchen to herself when/if we are out at night. (the other doors/rooms are closed off to her)

I usually don't come home too late (not ever when the bars close as they don't really ever close here), but she's been by herself for long times when I'm at work..up to 9-10 hours by herself. I think she's just sleeping actually. Also, I have this little ball/toy that you put treats in..and that literally will keep her entertained for a few hours.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

After a couple of weeks of consistent pottytraining, I felt comfortable leaving London & Preston in their crates for 2 hours at a time. Once they were probably 6 months old, I felt fine leaving them in their crates for a maximum of 4 hours.

They are 2 & 1 now and I still don't like leaving them in their crates for more than 4 hours, so that means sometimes I just have to go home early from whatever I'm doing, etc. It's like having children. The longest we've ever left the dogs is 6 hours, and I didn't like it one bit...I just didn't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The rule of thumb is a puppy can hold their bladder for their age in months plus 1. So a 3 month old pup should not be left more than 4 hours. A 4 month old 5.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

jmm said:


> The rule of thumb is a puppy can hold their bladder for their age in months plus 1. So a 3 month old pup should not be left more than 4 hours. A 4 month old 5.


So.. if there is a pee pad available, does this rule still apply? 

I am talking from a behavioral standpoint-- will being gone long do any damage? 

Thanks for all of the different opinions guys :aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Lamborghini Girl! 
Great to see you back! :aktion033:
I hope your quest for a Malt is going well.

As far as the bladder control, they would go on the pee-pad if left out for him/her.
I think you might be wondering about the behavioural stuff.
I would say anything more than a few hours, to have a friend watch the Malt. 
Or just check on your Malt and walk/feed/play with him/her. 

I had a Malt throughout my twenties and I always felt bad when I had to work late. 
Now that I am home most of the time I see a big difference in my Malt babies.

The first time I had to leave my pups home alone I was a mess. This gets easier as they get older/sturdier! I try to work opposite shifts as my hubby so that they usually have a pet parent home. I only work a day or two a week. And I also try to time my outings around their nap schedules.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So.. if there is a pee pad available, does this rule still apply?
> 
> I am talking from a behavioral standpoint-- will being gone long do any damage?
> 
> Thanks for all of the different opinions guys :aktion033:


I think that only applies when they're being made to 'hold it', not if they have access to a place to relieve themselves. 

I don't think leaving them will do 'damage' per se, but I do believe the more time you can devote to them at the beginning, the more attached/bonded to you they will become. Leaving them at home alone often may make for a more independent dog who doesn't look to you for as much. But, maybe that's what you want. Some people aren't crazy about super clinginess. 

Like with people, the more time and energy you put into the relationship, the better and stronger it will be.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

My Bailey is 2 yrs old and she stays home alone for during the day for at least 7 hours while I am at work. I leave the TV on for her on the cartoon network and she has water and food. She does not have accidents inside she usually waits for the first person to get home and take her outside to take care of her business. She has free roam of the living room and dining room. She usually just stays on the couch which is her favorite place. I guess it depends on your dog and how you have her trained. Good Luck but I think your pup will be ok.


----------

